# birth emergency vet not available



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*birth emergency * update * went to the vet's*

My doe has been having contractions every 5 min for the past 5 hours! I went in but all I feel is a soft tissue mass that I can't get past. I've called the vet but hes not available right now! My guess is she isn't dilating but I don't feel a softish ring that every body say's you feel when not fully dilated. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK how far are you getting in when you feel this??? Whater broke yet?? Has she been pushing the whole 5 hours or just labor??


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

First time I went she started having some clear discharge just a small string of it no more since. No water. She's definitly pushing, she lost ligmants this morning had contractions through the afternoon then around 5:30 she started having them every 5 min. She's been the same since.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well since no one that would probably be better at this is chiming in I'll try my best. What I think k you are feeling is the sack to the kid. I had one that was a pain to break.....but since you don't know what it is don't go tearing into it till you know for sure. The sack will feel kinda firm not mushy. Does that sound about right?? How far is it till I feel this mass? If I remember right its only like a finger length till you get to the cervix I believe its called...the part that needs to djlate.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I can fit four of my fingers in past my knuckles no more I'm not feeling a kid. I honestly can't describe it . poor girl is going to have to wait till morning. She pushes every time I try to get in further, I found a small opening but I can't get my finger through it. Its feels like a half circle shaped like a u. I gave her some power drench to giving energy to help hold on till morning. Also, I can still feel the kids towards the bottom of her belly.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for your help, Jessica. I'm praying I'm wrong and she just not there yet but I have had goats for almost 5 years this just doesn't feel right...sigh..


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

It sounds like the kids aren't positioned right to be pressing against the cervix, which would trigger dilation. Since you can't go in to reposition the kids, your best bet is probably to get the doe up and moving and gently bump her belly to try to jostle the babies into place. If there's still no progress, she might be a candidate for a cesarean section.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK sorry I see you are very experienced with this.....you never know. I guess that u you describing is the cervix I'm thinking and they say to rub it.....kinda like a rub stretch. I really got nothing for you  I keep trying to picture what's going on and I think you might be right  I would for sure walk or move her around. I know with our cows if they are getting up and down its usually that the calf isn't in the right spot yet. I never really noticed the goats do that before.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I took her to the vet she's fine for now, he thinks she was just getting ready did an ultra sound on her we decided to induced her and he rubbed some stuff on her cevrix to help her dilate. Of course in the office she compeletly stoped labor.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. At least you finally got the vet there! Scary when you can't get your vet...I've had that happen once. Let us know how she does!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh thank goodness!!! I swear goats get braxton hicks but she might have took it a little far  . But soooooo happy she is fine and good luck kidding!!!! (She better have something good in there for ya  )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Jessica64 you did great in coaching!! 

Goat Crazy I agree it sounds like she is just positioning the kids and needs more time...Some goats will stretch, roll, press head against the wall...So glad you were able to get a vet involved...: ) 

happy Kidding!!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Still no kids her ligs. are back she's been stretching. I'm starting to think she may have early toxmia she isn't eating or drinking. She'll either stand in one place or lay down. She also has been shivering. The vet gave her PG as preventive when we were there..but its been 24 hours since then. I'm going to give her some molasses raw honey mix and nutrition drench. 

I hope she has these kids naturally I really don't want to go cesarean. How long do you think I should wait?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she has toxemia, I wouldn't wait long.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Well she's been shivering/trembling but during the day she wasn't. She does look depressed but with going to the vet and having labor pains for two days is stressful i wouldn't really be feeling all that chipper either. I just can't decide whether to keep on waiting or just do a c-section in the morning if no progress is made.. she's going on 151 now...


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Just tested ketone levels, she good not even a small amount. She's also starting to drink a lot more water so hopefully that means kids tomorrow. This has got to be my worst experience yet, waiting for the unkown is exhausting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she goes very soon for you.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

57 hours no progress she has till morning or shes getting a c -section.I just hope the kids are still alive, I can feel them but they aren't moving enough for me to say for sure how they're doing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't good if she has been in labor that long. Good luck. I hope we hear about a happy ending.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

The vet that induced her was on call for the weekend so now some else is on call. I told the vet on duty what's been going on and he said, she should have had the kids already and he couldn't believe the lute didn't work. If I thought she could wait then the original vet will be in in the morning, so that's why I'm waiting. I didn't have a whole lot of confidence in him otherwise I'd let him do it. 

I'm hoping the kids are okay I don't think they ever even entered the birth canal so I don't see why they wouldn't be unless somehow their cord is detached/crushed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh man...Prays sent!!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope everyone is okay. :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh Im so sorry you are going threw this  Have you gone in to see if she is open?? I honestly have no advise for you  and not even a small clue as to what might be going on. I really hope everything goes well. Maybe if you move her around, like take her for a little walk it might get things going.....a idea


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Just dropped her off vet thinks the kids are probably gone. She had bloody discharge on the way there not alot, but I bet I lost the kids on sat.:blue: Still I'm hopeing to get alive kid, this is costing me alot of money :sigh: Her c section won't be for another couple hours...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hoping for a good outcome ray: So sorry you are going through this :hug:


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm praying for a good outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hoping for a great outcome.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no  I'm praying you get a kid too. Did the vet say what the heck went wrong??? Again I'm so dang sorry you are going threw this


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

wow. I've been following this thread but didn't have anything to add to the already excellent advice given. Sure hope it turns out better than you are expecting. I'm so sorry...


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

thoughts and prayers going your way! hope you will get some good news.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Following this thread......hoping for good news. 
The vet told us last year that one of our does kid was dead. It had been stuck for several hours. But he was still alive when the vet finally got him worked out. So there is still hope!!!
:hug:


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sending Prayers your way.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really hope no news is good news


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I really hope no news is good news


I hope so too.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Me three!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Well good news is she's back home happy and very hungry. I had to hold her back to keep her from running to the barn. She had one dead kid, doeling good size but I wouldn't say huge. The kid's teeth were very large and the tech said her eyes didn't look normal. Not sure what went wrong the kid just never got into position for some reason, vet couldn't tell me why. Other then the teeth kid look normal.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Very sorry to read this. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry you lost the kid :tears: but so glad you were able to save the doe.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How strange. So glad to hear your doe is ok tho.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It is always sad to lose a baby. Hope mom has a full recovery.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost baby but also so dang happy mama is OK and sounds like she is doing very well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss but glad the mom is doing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry about the baby. I hope mom continues to do well.


----------

